# Looking for a Lab Litter



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm Looking for a Lab litter this spring/summer that will have a 45-60lb female with a great nose. it'd be ideal if i could find a chocolate in that size. i'm willing to travel from salt lake a few hours or maybe more for the right litter. good disposition, smart/trainable and high drive w/ the ability to relax when not working would be great. I don't need a stacked pedigree but certainly wouldn't shy away from one. Let me know if you have any leads.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Sent you a pm. Let me know if you want more contact info.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

BigMac said:


> Sent you a pm. Let me know if you want more contact info.


returned the pm and thank you for the help.


----------

